# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Tank Abbott vs. Kimbo Slice

## dank1970

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/...5396&zoneid=13 I didnt know tank still fought mma.

----------


## Newtoroids

im going with kimbo...tank is a bad man but kimbo is damn tough!!

----------


## sorel_C

this fights will defenitly be intresting,, my bet is on KIMBOOO

----------


## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/...5396&zoneid=13 I didnt know tank still fought mma.


He might as well not be in mma the guys has lost 7 of his last 8 fights

----------


## dank1970

> He might as well not be in mma the guys has lost 7 of his last 8 fights


how old is tank

----------


## rush_604

Kimbo should jus go for take down and GNP. Tank obviously has no gas tank, and if he doesnt catch kimbo within the first couple minutes, than tank has no chance

----------


## abombing

Kimbo's gunna whoop Tanks ass. Tank is way over the hill and Kimbo is still in his prime. In his day I think Tank would have had a good chance. Of course, anything can happen in mma.

----------


## Lexed

they will run out of gas in the first 30 sec and then it will be a slug fest

----------


## sorel_C

is it just me,, or does kimbo resembel Rick Ross,, could just be the beard

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> is it just me,, or does kimbo resembel Rick Ross,, could just be the beard


Maybe it is Rick Ross :What?:  hahaa.. Did anyone catch him at the Roy/Tito fight? Reppin FLA babay!

----------


## abombing

> they will run out of gas in the first 30 sec and then it will be a slug fest


Not true, Kimbo has been training hard for a while now with Bas Rutten and the anacondas. He is really taking mma seriously. Besides, before he even started training, his fight with that cop went like 10 minutes straight.

----------


## KINGKONG

> Not true, Kimbo has been training hard for a while now with Bas Rutten and the anacondas. He is really taking mma seriously. Besides, before he even started training, his fight with that cop went like 10 minutes straight.


Agreed, I seen that fight Kimbo is a HARD man...He will knock tank out very quickly tank is like 47 years old now and from the last photos I seen real outta shape..Plus kimbo's gotta feed his kids..lol

----------


## Zidjahn

id rather see kimbo fight Fedor. that would really put him to the test (tho i think Fedor would mop the floor with him)

----------


## abombing

> id rather see kimbo fight Fedor. that would really put him to the test (tho i think Fedor would mop the floor with him)


I don't think Kimbo is in any way ready for that test. One step at a time.

----------


## Pooks

They're not naked so should be ok to post..

Kimbo Slice teaches Boxing lol (U can see a KIMBO - TANK flyer in the back on the cabinet!!

http://www.madpornvideos.com/new/12/.../01ubdd/01.wmv
http://www.madpornvideos.com/new/12/.../01ubdd/02.wmv

----------


## Amorphic

kimbo is terrifying

----------


## rockinred

Terryifying??? come on bro... don't post that in the fighting forum.

----------


## sorel_C

> id rather see kimbo fight Fedor. that would really put him to the test (tho i think Fedor would mop the floor with him)


Kimbo is good,, and with more expiernce will probably be a top dawg,, but that would just be a silly move on his part,, tank... alright he can deal with,, Fedor..... :2nono:

----------


## sphincter

> Kimbo is good,, and with more expiernce will probably be a top dawg,, but that would just be a silly move on his part,, tank... alright he can deal with,, Fedor.....


I said it before and I'll say it agin. Kimbo may be a tough guy but he is starting off WAAAAY behind the gun in training MMa and especially teh ground game and the techniques and tactices of a good, technical fighter. He wil ldo O.K. against relatively unskilled fighters but will fail when he fights someone who has been training the way reallly dedicated MMA fighters train.

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

Tank was a typical street fighter, nothing different with Kimbo except age.
Kimbo yeah ok is a tough guy, but guys come on!!!! He aint ever gonna do any damage in the likes of UFC, id bet my life on the likes of GSP mopping the floor with him let alone Fedor. Kimbo will make alot of money just on his marketing but will fall hard!! its just a matter of time, he aint good enough!

----------


## papaaj

Unlike Kimbos other opponents tank can accually take a hit...or can he anymore who knows. But in one of his last fights he got hit a lot but kept fighting. Im hopeing to see that in this fight but who knows. 

Last time I thought the huge kickboxer would put up a fight ***** got hit and tapped out. Dont do mma if you tap out from a god damn punch. I couldnt belive my eyes watching a heavyweight drop to the ground and beggin to tap for mercy if you saw the fight you had to feel the same way.

----------


## rockinred

Last time I thought the huge kickboxer would put up a fight ***** got hit and tapped out. Dont do mma if you tap out from a god damn punch. I couldnt belive my eyes watching a heavyweight drop to the ground and beggin to tap for mercy if you saw the fight you had to feel the same way.[/QUOTE]

I saw that and thought that was the most ridiculous Cage Fight I had ever seen. I wish Kimbo well, but come on bro, what's so special about a guy barely getting hit and acting like a little girl. flopping on the floor like that, I was like WTF is that shit? It was so silly that it even crossed my mind the fight was fixed. anyhow, I don't think tank will act like that, but I don't expect a whole lot from him either. He looks like he aged quickly. Kimbo will probably win, but I won't be convinced of him as a force to reckoned with until he gets some better fights then these. With that being said I am not going to go on saying he will never be anything in cage either. That remains to be seen and anything can happen for anyone. He is a warrior breed and with that and the proper training, dedication, anyone can achieve a lot when they put their mind and heart into it. I am still not convinced and doubt I will be after the tank fight too.

----------


## HeavyHitter

Opinion on Kimbo's 3 fights... 

1st- joke
2nd- rigged
Upcoming- I think will have action, but quick

defly agree w/ ya rockinred!

----------


## groverman1

Not to bash but this is another joke of a fight. On an MMA level this is a joke. I give it to Kimbo on youth alone. Tank is a joke, when Tank won a bit it was in the early days when fighters were not well rounded. Once Kimbo fights a real MMA fighter and wins then I will respect him much more.

----------


## southmadejd

> Not to bash but this is another joke of a fight. On an MMA level this is a joke. I give it to Kimbo on youth alone. Tank is a joke, when Tank won a bit it was in the early days when fighters were not well rounded. *Once Kimbo fights a real MMA fighter and wins then I will respect him much more.*




I agree. Actually once Kimbo fights a real fight period. I mean there is no doubt that he can fight and he is tough but can anybody name one fight that has tested him at all??? This fight is a joke but I still want to see it. I honestly think that if Kimbo can box....he can box with anybody in the league....but on the ground....well that is another question.

----------


## abombing

I think everyone is forgetting that Rampage didn't have a much different background than Kimbo. He started as a tough ass street brawler with a little wrestling experience. Watch some of his early fights, he looked like a scrub in the beginning. I remember seeing him fight at a Gladiator Challenge when no one knew who he was. The dude he fought looked like they pulled him off a bar stool. Kimbo is super tough, has good boxing, and is now training full time. Everyone must build up their experience in the beginning before jumping in with the big boys. This is a smart fight for Kimbo. Tank is a big name and not that dangerous anymore. I predict Kimbo eventually ends up in the ufc.

----------


## Lexed

I can show those girls other things then boxing

----------


## rush_604

Lol Kimbo vs Fedor??

You do no that Kimbo is just 1-0 in MMA right

Fedor would Sub kimbo within the first 2 mins of the fight

----------


## KZRSOIZE

I agree with all of you who say this tank kimbo fight is a joke....ufc is all about the benjamins and kimbo is just another circus act....he will never, and ill say it again NEVER match up with a skilled mma fighter and not to mention, that beard he sports, that beard acts like a head gear...theres no doubt this guy can pack a punch but this guy is a joke in the mma world, none the less i will watch but not pay for the upcoming fight...

----------


## rush_604

> I agree with all of you who say this tank kimbo fight is a joke....ufc is all about the benjamins and kimbo is just another circus act....he will never, and ill say it again NEVER match up with a skilled mma fighter and not to mention, that beard he sports, that beard acts like a head gear...theres no doubt this guy can pack a punch but this guy is a joke in the mma world, none the less i will watch but not pay for the upcoming fight...



Kimbos not signed to the ufc

----------


## BG

> Kimbos not signed to the ufc


LOL, he had it all figured out, until this ^^^^^^^.

----------


## test_cyp

From what I've read and seen, Kimbo has been training seriously, so why does everyone knock him. He is getting training and experience and that's all it is. Not sure if he would ever go to the UFC, I read he gets 100k for each of his fights in Elite.

----------


## KINGKONG

I beleive he has the potential to be a great MMA fighter..He's training with Bas as multiple PPL mentioned he is an great athlete who has a brick jaw and cinder blocks for hands..I think they will have him fighting nobodys that he beats to peices for a while, might even sign with UFC..It will be a second before he can compete with some of the great strikers and wrestlers, but don't count him out he's mean loves gold necklaces and likes to bust PPL's faces..He will be around as a champion or an oddity for a while..Him and tyson no gloves would be a good one...

----------


## rush_604

> I beleive he has the potential to be a great MMA fighter..He's training with Bas as multiple PPL mentioned he is an great athlete who has a brick jaw and cinder blocks for hands..I think they will have him fighting nobodys that he beats to peices for a while, might even sign with UFC..It will be a second before he can compete with some of the great strikers and wrestlers, but don't count him out he's mean loves gold necklaces and likes to bust PPL's faces..He will be around as a champion or an oddity for a while..Him and tyson no gloves would be a good one...


He was hit hard in one of the street fights and dropped slightly, but recovered very quickly.

I think its waay to soon to say he has a brick jaw since it has never been tested by a proffesional fighter. I mean hes only had one fight.

----------


## MMA

> He was hit hard in one of the street fights and dropped slightly, but recovered very quickly.
> 
> I think its waay to soon to say he has a brick jaw since it has never been tested by a proffesional fighter. I mean hes only had one fight.


he had 2 flash knockdowns in his bareknuckle Undergrounds, recovered quickly and won. however, in his second fight he was dropped 3 times for more than a 10 count, and had to be carried out of the gym. this was by a local MMA champ that also had 6 Golden Gloves titles in boxing.

----------


## MMA

neither guy is world class, but this should be an exciting fight.

----------


## MoneyMike315

Not sure if yall heard this but Kimbo once said that he would fight anyone in the world. His vids... Well it cost 10k in order for him to accept a challenge. Why so much I have no idea. He def aint the baddest out there in the STREETS...

----------


## BG

This fight is bull shit and all of his others were also. I heard he ducked tons of fights (before MMA), tons of guys wanted to fight him but they picked and old man, rasta that seemed to be getting paid to take a shot (by the sounds of the guy afterward, seemed like Kimbo hit him harder then they agreed, then Gannon whom had a LITTLE skill and he shit the bed. Im not saying he hasnt come a long way with the help of Bas, but if your gonna be hype, atleast fight some guys with skills already, fuc tank doesnt even train MMA, shit doesnt even train period.

----------


## rush_604

> This fight is bull shit and all of his others were also. I heard he ducked tons of fights (before MMA), tons of guys wanted to fight him but they picked and old man, rasta that seemed to be getting paid to take a shot (by the sounds of the guy afterward, seemed like Kimbo hit him harder then they agreed, then Gannon whom had a LITTLE skill and he shit the bed. Im not saying he hasnt come a long way with the help of Bas, but if your gonna be hype, atleast fight some guys with skills already, fuc tank doesnt even train MMA, shit doesnt even train period.


Ya its bullshit how the guys gettin paid like 150,000 I think per fight. Some of the top ten HW in the world arent making this. This is a guy with one fuking fight on his resume. I guess elite figures hes gonna make them a lotta money. But I think once he loses there investment is gonna be gone down the drain. So they'll prolly keep trying to feed him cans.

----------


## KINGKONG

> He was hit hard in one of the street fights and dropped slightly, but recovered very quickly.
> 
> I think its waay to soon to say he has a brick jaw since it has never been tested by a proffesional fighter. I mean hes only had one fight.


Get on youtoob there is way more street fights than you think..He beats this guys eyeball out of his head after putting his chin out there in one and letting the guy have a couple free shots..You never let anyone have free shots as far as Iam concerned..I saw the fight where he got carried out..It happens..He's a streetfighter..I think Bas will teach him to use the weapons he's got and no doubt he will destroy tank..Iam saying up to this point Ive seen him take some punches due to lack of guard and skill..My brick jaw statement comes from the things I think he has as assets..Iam not saying he will be he next champ, but PPL will watch his fights just like tyson..He's def an interesting guy..

----------


## rush_604

> Get on youtoob there is way more street fights than you think..He beats this guys eyeball out of his head after putting his chin out there in one and letting the guy have a couple free shots..You never let anyone have free shots as far as Iam concerned..I saw the fight where he got carried out..It happens..He's a streetfighter..I think Bas will teach him to use the weapons he's got and no doubt he will destroy tank..Iam saying up to this point Ive seen him take some punches due to lack of guard and skill..My brick jaw statement comes from the things I think he has as assets..Iam not saying he will be he next champ, but PPL will watch his fights just like tyson..He's def an interesting guy..


Ya this is true, but like MMA said he has been dropped a bunch of times, and these are by people who have no professional training. Think about him going against a good Muay Thai guy, or any one trained in any kind of striking. Then we can truly see how good his chin is

----------


## KINGKONG

> Ya this is true, but like MMA said he has been dropped a bunch of times, and these are by people who have no professional training. Think about him going against a good Muay Thai guy, or any one trained in any kind of striking. Then we can truly see how good his chin is


I can't wait to see if he's got it or not against the big boys..I wish the guy luck he's supposed to have like 12 kids or something :Shrug:

----------


## BG

> Ya its bullshit how the guys gettin paid like 150,000 I think per fight. Some of the top ten HW in the world arent making this. This is a guy with one fuking fight on his resume. I guess elite figures hes gonna make them a lotta money. But I think once he loses there investment is gonna be gone down the drain. So they'll prolly keep trying to feed him cans.


Ya I agree, he will most likely be a side show like Sapp. Damn I didnt know he was getting that much, MMA is taking a turn towards WWE it seems.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

I will never doubt a fighter that gets as much one on one time with Bas Rutten as Kimbo. I dont see how anyone can. If he sticks with El Guapo, mark my words he will be good.

I use to feel the same as most of you guys when I saw his early vids, but now that Bas has him, I think we will see some nice fights out of Kimbo.

----------


## meathead320

> Get on youtoob there is way more street fights than you think..He beats this guys eyeball out of his head after putting his chin out there in one and letting the guy have a couple free shots..You never let anyone have free shots as far as Iam concerned..I saw the fight where he got carried out..It happens..He's a streetfighter..I think Bas will teach him to use the weapons he's got and no doubt he will destroy tank..Iam saying up to this point Ive seen him take some punches due to lack of guard and skill..My brick jaw statement comes from the things I think he has as assets..Iam not saying he will be he next champ, but PPL will watch his fights just like tyson..He's def an interesting guy..


agreed.

Tank is also getting old for doing this sort of thing too.

----------


## darkseed

tank abbot reminds me alot of mike tyson.....they are both kinda washed up BUT. if one of them catches you with that left hook, its good night!!!! in MMA it only takes one small mistake.....then BOOM!!!! its curtains.

----------


## thekhan

Tank is more hardcore than Kimbo, but Kimbo is an hungry dog!Here is the photos and video from Kimbo training;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDIHeSx6jiM
http://www.sherdog.com/news/pictures.asp?n_id=11273

Look at the transformation in his body!

----------


## BITTAPART2

man kimbo needs to hit the squat rack!!! his legs could get friggin brokedn with someone like crocop kicking them over and over!, also when is this fight and where can I watch it? bunch of sideshow performers always gets the popcorn goin at my house

----------


## hobbs9963

I hope Kimbo whips Tank's a##. Best fight i ever saw: When Vitor Belfort beat the piss out of him.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> man kimbo needs to hit the squat rack!!! his legs could get friggin brokedn with someone like crocop kicking them over and over!, *also when is this fight and where can I watch it?* bunch of sideshow performers always gets the popcorn goin at my house


Tomorrow Feb. 16th in MIami.. And I think they will be airing it on Showtime.. 

I still havent decided if I should dish out the $45 to go watch it live..

----------


## Voice of Reason

Kimbo 1st round KO by Tank's alcoholism.

 :Boozer:

----------


## rockinred

I am going to say this again and repeat myself...these boys better exchange punches and not go to the ground right away... they sold this as this and both have talked down to the ground game... I will be very disappointed if it goes to the mat early. Both claim to love standup and be hard punchers. They need to settle that controversy.

----------


## Voice of Reason

Here's the weigh-in's.

http://excstreetcert.proelite.com/94469

----------


## BgMc31

here's the fight:

http://mmafightvideos.blogspot.com/2...-video_16.html

Gotta admit, Kimbo's boxing is nice!! Can't wait to see him fight better fighters though.

----------


## bigboy003

damn, that didn't take long...

----------


## rodgerj

Tank got knocked the **** out!

----------


## hobbs9963

Tank's a disgrace. Who would go fight looking like that? He needs to go away for good.

----------


## rockinred

I enjoyed all those fights... it was a good night... did anyone see that knee yves gave? that was some good stuff. Kimbo and Tank stood and exchanged but Kimbo was too much for ol tank.... It should be interesting to see who can whip Kimbo in the stand up... after that fight I doubt once he tries to take his mma career further anyone will really try to stand up with him.. maybe him and Vitor... yes, they both rolled tank over like nothing.

----------


## Voice of Reason

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAgpnow_I6A

 :AaGreen22:

----------


## rush_604

It was a good fight for Kimbo. Will shut up some of the haters. I think know it would be interesting to see him fight a good wrestler, or good Ji Jitsu guy. We know he can bang but I would also like to see him fight a good stand up fighter.

----------


## 100m champ

Kimbo Rocked Tanks World!

----------


## BG

I ended up watching the porn on the link instead of the fight.

----------


## abombing

Kimbo hits hard! Tank looked desperate for the takedown. Good thing Kimbo spent a day in practice defending takedowns.

----------


## Synyster

when do Tank and Kimbo finally square off??

----------


## sooners04

> I ended up watching the porn on the link instead of the fight.



 :Roll:  ROFLMAO!!!

----------


## pepperoni

> when do Tank and Kimbo finally square off??


lol it already happened man.

----------


## darkseed

ooooooook so who the hell won??

----------


## Synyster

> Tank is more hardcore than Kimbo, but Kimbo is an hungry dog!Here is the photos and video from Kimbo training;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDIHeSx6jiM
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/pictures.asp?n_id=11273
> 
> Look at the transformation in his body!



GOT DAMN!! lol.....kimbo lookin like a hungry wilderbeast!!!

----------

